# TCA Championship 2011



## Yes We Can! (Jan 9, 2011)

Piti Pichedpan won the TCA Championship 2011 with an average of 10.40 seconds. Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn finished second (10.40) and Nipat Charoenpholphant finished third (10.56).
Asian records: Asia Konvittayayotin 2x2 Cube 1.09 (single), Piti Pichedpan 3x3 one-handed 16.11 (average).

Also:


Nipat Charoenpholphant: (8.90) 11.06 (13.61) 9.21 9.65 = 9.97 Average of 5.
12th person with sub-10 avg.

Piti Pichedpan: 9.41 (10.90) (8.41) 8.71 9.00 = 9.04 Average of 5 NR
AsR is 9.03  so close...

Kicked me out of the top 5 averages.

Amazing results!


----------



## Toad (Jan 9, 2011)

Woah.

Did Piti win because of a faster single or was it a tied victory?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 9, 2011)

Toad said:


> Woah.
> 
> Did Piti win because of a faster single or was it a tied victory?


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=TCAChampionship2011
 Faster single.


----------



## Toad (Jan 9, 2011)

I love how Asia has an Asian record.

Is there anyone around called "Europe"?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

OH Podium WR (I think)


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2011)

Yikes hardcore competition there.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2011)

Toad said:


> Did Piti win because of a faster single or was it a tied victory?


 
Cool, a case where rounding matters.

*1. *Piti Pichedpan
9.96 10.86 (11.75) 10.38 (8.77)
(9.96+10.86+10.38)/3 = *10.40*

*2. *Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn
(9.69) 9.93 10.55 (DNF) 10.71
(9.93+10.55+10.71)/3 = *10.39666666...*


----------



## Erik (Jan 9, 2011)

Oha! That must suck for Peerawich. Nice find Stefan!


----------

